# Pool house-cabana



## Salvatoreg02 (Feb 26, 2011)

What AFCI requirements would pertain to this structure. All lighting and outlets or none..


----------



## AllWIRES (Apr 10, 2014)

Salvatoreg02 said:


> What AFCI requirements would pertain to this structure. All lighting and outlets or none..


code cycle?


----------



## Salvatoreg02 (Feb 26, 2011)

2008


----------



## AllWIRES (Apr 10, 2014)

Haven't had a chance to sit down and dig but I'm pretty sure you only need GFCI on the power circuits. Depending of course on how close to the pools edge the cabana is.


----------



## ghostwriter (Nov 1, 2007)

*Pool House Cabana*

Would the Cabana meet the definition of a Dwelling unit?

I.E. Provisions for permanent living, sleeping, cooking, & sanitation.

Most I have seen (and I say most not all) don't meet the definition of a dwelling unit so AFCI protection would not be required.

Ghost


----------



## Salvatoreg02 (Feb 26, 2011)

ghostwriter said:


> Would the Cabana meet the definition of a Dwelling unit? I.E. Provisions for permanent living, sleeping, cooking, & sanitation. Most I have seen (and I say most not all) don't meet the definition of a dwelling unit so AFCI protection would not be required. Ghost


It has a bathroom and heating no sleeping qts and no cooking appliances.


----------



## Salvatoreg02 (Feb 26, 2011)

Can someone post the def of a dwelling unit


----------



## AllWIRES (Apr 10, 2014)

Dwelling Unit. A single unit, providing complete and independent living facilities for one or more persons, including permanent provisions for living, sleeping, cooking, and sanitation.


----------



## Salvatoreg02 (Feb 26, 2011)

AllWIRES said:


> Dwelling Unit. A single unit, providing complete and independent living facilities for one or more persons, including permanent provisions for living, sleeping, cooking, and sanitation.


So, based on what I read I don't need AFCI. Does anyone disagree?


----------



## AllWIRES (Apr 10, 2014)

Without being there I would say no on the afci and a possible yes on the gfci for the power circuits.


----------



## macmikeman (Jan 23, 2007)

I would say ''define cabana'' before deciding even on the gfi part. Some structures near pools are completely enclosed, inside those the only gfi requirements would be the same as the main house- bath outlet, wet bar sink, etc. An open pool cabana imho would require gfi protection for all receptacle outlets that are exposed to damp weather and further they should be the WR type as well as TR.


----------



## Salvatoreg02 (Feb 26, 2011)

It's a completely enclosed pool house with heat and full bathroom s. But, no cooking appliances. It even has a fireplace.


----------

